# Cubed Deer Supper



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Wife whipped up a fine meal tonite. Cubed deer and gravy with mashed taters and green beans.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

ummmm


----------



## FISHHUNTER (Apr 22, 2009)

Eatin good in the neighborhood


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Yumm. I think I might get out a pack of cubed steak tonight. I did some deep fried deer backstrap steak fingers for the Super Bowl, talk about good!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

now im really hungry....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Lookin good.


----------

